# 2007 Snow Geese Migration Reports



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Its getting to be that time of year again :lol: ....So go ahead post all of your reports here.

Thanks


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Well it was 0 with a -22 wind chill this morning. I don't think anything will be moving until Mid March in our area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was going to start it up in about a week as the spring is still out for the states.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, i was waiting for someone to try and beat Chris on this forum one of these years


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Chris I still think you should post one in a week because yours are usually responded to alot more than compared to others.

Thanks


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw those dang snows, friggin things were thick in my dreams last night... i was unarmed


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowhunter23 said:


> Chris I still think you should post one in a week because yours are usually responded to alot more than compared to others.
> 
> Thanks


10-4 will do.

They're talking -25 below this weekend....sure makes the spring season seem a long ways out!


----------



## heathhagy (Mar 13, 2006)

Fellas,

The geese are moving out of Mississippi and Louissiana... The Delta hasn't had any geese in appreciable numbers in two weeks.

Arkansas and MO should be covered up soon.

Y'all in the central plains.... We'll wishing those sky carp good riddance. Knock down a bunch of em!

-Starkville, MS-


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well I can tell ya they are not in central mo I went out sunday and seen around 50-100 total from the looks of the weather it will be a bit for us we are getting snow right now and it is arond 15 out. I dont think we are supposed to be above frezzing for a week or so with snow in the forcast 4 out of the next 8 days


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's one....








[/URL]

Sorry guys, had to get that in. There were 2 seperate groups during this hunt. Actually was during a vacation last August. In the middle of summer at Cody Park in North Platte. All whites and 1 Ross feeding inside the fences with some of the exotic deer.

Sorry Chris, just wanted to get a post in before the action starts. Other end of the migration path this time, will be a while 'till I post again.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

there are a few in NW TN. they dont get much pressue, so when my SS's get here we should have some fun. Ky CO opens this Mon. and I got Class  Im looking forward to Tue. B/C we should be running 12dz hardcores and 38 dz SS with a Bad A$$ E-caller. we have been hunting over the 12 dz HC's with some success, but w/o and e-caller, the birds are hard to work.. we have killed as many specks as we have snows.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I drove from Redding, CA to Sacramento today down I-5. I saw around a dozen snow goose feeds........sure got me in the mood.  I'll see if I can get the officical thread up tomorrow....I need to get it organized first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got it up:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36067


----------

